# Center shot question!!



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys new to the forum and looks like a great place!

First off I'm shootin a Hoyt Rampage XT with a Trophy take arrow rest. I can visually see that my center shot is off to the left about 1/8" but the bow seems to shoot ok and the arrows seem to be flying pretty good without any contact on the rest. Is this OK to leave? Or should I have it retuned and adjust that center shot back to perfectly center?

Thanks guys for the help!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably should set 13/16" from riser to mid arrow and then tune with yokes until you can get bullet holes through paper or a straight line walk back tune. This is especially true if you plan on hunting with fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

If it tunes there then there is no reason to change it. Will have no effect on accuracy.

Your top cam has a little more left lean than thats why it tunes a bit more to the left.

Shoot with b/h's and see if it POI the same as f/p's. If it does then you are done.

If not then start playing with cam lean if you cannot get f/p and b/h to POI the same by moving the sight and rest.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok thanks guys! I'm still pretty skeptical and I think I'm going to pick up the QAD Ultra rest at Bass Pro and see if that helps any. I've always wanted the rest but couldn't come to do it! What better reason  any experiences with the QADs?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Thats what I hunt with, love them.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course. To be sceptical on posts here is defenately a good enough reason to buy a new rest.

You can always try and move your cam lean a bit to the right after you bought the rest

The main thing is you will have the rest :wink:


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

How are you visually seeing that your center shot is off to the left? If when you look down your shaft at rest and you line up your pins and sting together and arrow looks to left a little, I think that's common, or at least on my bows. However, I shoot a No-Peep and don't look thru string/peep. My head and eye is to left of sting. Do what Boogles said and try shooting some fixed blade BH's, the further out the better. If you just want a new rest, a QAD HD is a good rest, I use it for hunting. If you are the one setting it up, make sure the lines line up only in the last 1" of draw. I think it is a common mistake to have them line up too early. Your TT is also a good rest, just not full containment. LD are also very nice. Good luck.

Ches.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ches- When I nock my arrows and pull my drop away up you can see the arrow is almost crooked across the riser. Because of this I have my sight about maxed out to the left in order for it to even sight it. 

I shot a couple of my Rage three blade expandables and they seemed to shoot pretty well but when I shot one of my buddies fixed blades I could see a major change in flight. Both broadheads seemed to hit a little bit right of where I was wanting them too but more so the fixed blades. I could visually see the arrow come off left and then twirl and go right, very weird!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

curtyj23 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum and looks like a great place!
> 
> First off I'm shootin a Hoyt Rampage XT with a Trophy take arrow rest. I can visually see that my center shot is off to the left about 1/8" but the bow seems to shoot ok and the arrows seem to be flying pretty good without any contact on the rest. Is this OK to leave? Or should I have it retuned and adjust that center shot back to perfectly center?
> 
> Thanks guys for the help!!


on hoyts prior to 2010 a good starting point was arrow through rest mounting hole, than measure from the riser to the center of the arrow this should be 3/4 inch, nock set at 1/8th inch above center, now hoyt says arrow should be slightly off set, so 13/16 from riser should be a good starting point (to the center of the arrow)


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Curtyj23
I have never seen an arrow come off rest, fly left, then right. So you got me. I also don't shoot a Hoyt, so I can not give you feedback on starting point, Try what edtherarcher suggested. You might have an arrow spine issue, but I am not good at figuring them out or have a program to run for you. Try reducing poundage and see how they do, if they get worse, then try adding point weight with original poundage. If one of those works, then arrow spine should be looked at. Good luck

Ches.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

If you have room to do so, set the proper center shot and increase poundage until the bow groups/tunes.
If your sight is way left, the bow is telling you your arrow/poundage combination is not quite right.
Finish the tune with poundage and as Alpha Brundt said with the yokes.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is what I'm talking about so you guys can kind of get a full picture of what I mean.










What do you guys think?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

13/16th is OK.
MAKE SURE you don't have fletch contact. If the rest is not dropping soon enough you will have issues.
Use spray foot powder on the veins and let them dry.
ANY contact, even slight, will mess with you.

My Bow tech is 15/16ths
Tune the bow to the arrow first!


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been using brand new arrows and usually when I'm getting fletching contact I get black spots on my fletching. I've shot probably 50+ arrows through and no black spots so I'm making the assumption that my fletchings are clearing nicely.


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess my main question is... if this was your bow based on the picture what would you guys do? Buy a new rest, re center shot align it and have done professionally... or ... leave it be and shoot it as is? Sorry guys just trying to get some opinions, you guys probably know more than I do!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

If it was mine, this is exactly what I would do...


Alpha Burnt said:


> Probably should set 13/16" from riser to mid arrow and then tune with yokes until you can get bullet holes through paper or a straight line walk back tune. This is especially true if you plan on hunting with fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with your rest that you have, just make sure there is no fletching contact and yoke tune and you should be good to go. Unless, of course, you really really want a QAD and in that case- your rest is jacked and you better go get a new one!LOL


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

I shoot launcher rests and by the look of your pic I dont see a problem with the centreshot. Mine tunes there.

If you are worried that your centreshot it soo far left then intruduce more right lean to get your centreshot more to the right.

I mean. Just do it and see what happens. You wont learn if you dont try it.

I suspect more that just a centreshot setting is wrong with your setup but you got to start somewhere


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Probably should set 13/16" from riser to mid arrow and then tune with yokes until you can get bullet holes through paper or a straight line walk back tune. This is especially true if you plan on hunting with fixed blade broadheads.


Should've probably asked this sooner but how do you tune with yokes? I've never heard of this and it may just be something that I've heard of used with a different word. Thanks for the help guys and thanks for being patient!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

You will have to have access to a bowpress. the yokes that attach to the top limb can be twisted up more on one side than the other. To get a real feel for it, would probably be easier to look at Baldyhunters thread on tuning a destroyer 350. I will try to find it and post it up.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Here you go, you are basically changing your centershot by twisting up one side of the yoke and untwisting the other in very small amounts. Enjoy! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006


----------



## ragefan (Feb 1, 2009)

If you are shooting great and no fletch contact dont touch it imo.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

curtyj23 said:


> I guess my main question is... if this was your bow based on the picture what would you guys do? Buy a new rest, re center shot align it and have done professionally... or ... leave it be and shoot it as is? Sorry guys just trying to get some opinions, you guys probably know more than I do!


My Opinion - Hunting is 100% confidence, 100% tuned equipment, 100% proper execution (and some other stuff).

Currently you are at 50% confidence, 50% tuned equipment, Im not sure where you are at with execution. If you are OK going to the superbowl like this (having the biggest deer of your life walk in front of you at 32 yards), then so be it. If this bothers you at all, go get your bow fixed.

It would drive me nuts if my equipment was not 100%. Harmony in my universe is not in sync if my bow is not tuned.

I would start with making sure you are shooting the right spinned arrow (Google Pinwheel archery), pay $28 for the whole package, promise it is worth it. This provides an excellent starting point to helping you with your issue.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

curtyj23 said:


> Should've probably asked this sooner but how do you tune with yokes? I've never heard of this and it may just be something that I've heard of used with a different word. Thanks for the help guys and thanks for being patient!! I really appreciate it!


A lot of practice, time, understanding, patients, and a bow press.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Ummmm, 
are you sure the rest is mounted correctly?
From your picture doesn't look right. Or am I wrong?

The mounting bar usually is bolted on from the outside of the riser. I don't see that for your bow, or is this mount unique to the Hoyt?


----------



## curtyj23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well broke down and bought the QAD. SWEET REST! Got it restrung as well and timed/took out all cam lean. Punched bullet holes the first three shots. Getting some tailing left from my arrows at times so I might have to up my spine a little. It could have been the wind as well, we couldn't get a calm day if we paid for it!

Gonna keep shooting and see what she does over time. I got another month till turkey season so I got time for some tweaks!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

If just some of the shots are tailing left then you can blame that on user error. 

How is your cam lean at full draw? What did you end up with your center shot?


----------



## Randy3451 (May 5, 2010)

edthearcher said:


> on hoyts prior to 2010 a good starting point was arrow through rest mounting hole, than measure from the riser to the center of the arrow this should be 3/4 inch, nock set at 1/8th inch above center, now hoyt says arrow should be slightly off set, so 13/16 from riser should be a good starting point (to the center of the arrow)


My 2011 Element is at 3/4" from riser, but my new 2012 Element is at 13/16", is this ok/normal? Should my nock point still be 1/8" high on a QAD HDX rest? If so why is this? Thanks.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Randy3451 said:


> My 2011 Element is at 3/4" from riser, but my new 2012 Element is at 13/16", is this ok/normal? Should my nock point still be 1/8" high on a QAD HDX rest? If so why is this? Thanks.


That should be fine. I wouldn't worry about the numbers there mainly starting points. Every bow has its own attitude and you have to tune the bow to you and your setup.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a tool that is a L shaped piece of wire with an small O ring on it that allows you to adjust the center shot perfectly in a couple of minutes. Works like the laser centershot tool but no batteries, and easier to use and just as accurate. I bought mine here on AT for about $10. It is better to use this that measuring in my opinion as different brand bows use different distances. Elite and Bowtech are almost always 7/8 to 15/16" both for horizontal and vertical if you do not want to buy anything. For a newer bow, nock should be level. For older bows (2008 and older) the recommendation is usually 1/8" high as a starting point.
Also, do not forget to ensure the arrow rest is mounted level also.

Center is a start, as no bow shoots exactly center unless you have a shoot through. I am not a fan of "eyeballing" a tune no matter how long and how experienced a tuner you are.


----------



## 1156 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't shoot a release but I always use a walk back test shooting at a hanging string @ 5 yard intervals to see centershot, then bareshaft tune from there. Recheck walk back after achieving bareshaft tune.Then group tune with tiller/cam lean. I shoot fingers but should work either way. If a bow tunes in under 2 hours something either isn't right or it just "is" right, lol!


----------

